# Baby J is home !!!



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am dog:banana:less no more!!! She is officially Jordan Eribella. This is the first chance I have had to sit down and post since I left on Friday. Everything went amazing well and Jordan is almost the perfect puppy (so far). Slept the entire 6 hour plane flight home. Slept until 6 am this morning. We went outside for a potty and breakfast and then came back in and we both slept until 9:30. We are now waiting for Grandma to come to help with first bath. I will post a little more with pics later tonight. All is well ::::


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

So exciting!! I can't wait to see pictures! You must be thrilled!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WOO-HOO!!!! Big congrats to both of you. Can't wait for the pics.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so glad that you and Jordan are home and good. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Yay!!!!! So happy to hear all is well! We were worried about you when we didn't hear anything earlier today. We're all looking forward to pictures!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh so glad to hear that you and Baby J made it home safe!! Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

You had us worried.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

WOO HOO is right! Congratulations, glad to hear everything went so well. Can't wait to see the pictures and hear all about your little princess.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Can't wait for an update!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So happy you are home!!!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Yea!!!! So glad your home and safe.....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan Marie*

Susan Marie

So VERY GLAD that you and Jordan are home and together at long last!!

I love her name!!!

We will wait until you have time to post some photos!!


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

So glad you and Jordan make it home safely. I was getting worried so I started a new thread. You will have to fill us in on everything. I hope the car ride to Albany was ok. Maybe we will catch you on chat tonight. Love the new name too.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah!!! So so happy for you!!! I can't wait to see some pictures!!! Enjoy all of those baby moments!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

WoooHoo! Can't wait to see the pictures, and I'll bet you are beaming I think I can see the glow from up here!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay - what great news


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Looking forward to pics!


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

In for pics


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Yay!! I cannot wait to see pics!!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Congrats Susan Marie!!! I cannot wait to see pictures of her! I am so glad your trip went well!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Ahh! I'm on my phone so can't type well but I'm so excited! I can't believe she's finally home...you must be so thrilled. I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm so happy for you, Susan Marie. Of all people, you deserve this lovely puppy. Get your camera battery charged, we're all expecting photos!!


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

Yay!! Congrats and welcome home Baby J!!!!!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

We're beyond thrilled that you and Jordan are home. I just love her name, it is beautiful!! Congrats!!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

WOWEE!! Susan Marie has a sweet Golden in her life again...shout to the mountains! I am so excited for you!


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

Congratulations on the newest edition to your family!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so glad you and baby Jordan are home safe and sound.
Wonderful!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

So excited for you - look forward to seeing pics.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

:worthless:worthless:worthless:worthless:worthless:worthless:worthless Hope you get the hint.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Guess I will have to wait till morning to see the pictures...I will look first thing when I get up. Love the name...enjoy your baby!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats!!! Welcome home Jordan!! Can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Welcome home baby J, you have some big paws to fill. And quite the chariot awaiting you............Congrats Susan Marie!


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Woo! Hoo! I am so happy for you and Baby J! So glad you made it home safe and sound! Now we wait patiently for pictures!!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

So glad that you and your Baby J are safely home. 

Now in case you didn't get the earlier hint,:worthless
:worthless:worthless
:worthless:worthless
:worthless:worthless
:worthless:worthless
:worthless:worthless
:worthless:worthless
:worthless:worthless


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I can wait for the pictures of Jordan Eribella. Love the name and am so excited for you.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Uploading pics now !!!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Claire's Friend said:


> Uploading pics now !!!


Whoohoo!!! :banana::woot2::woot2::rockon::artydude:bowl:


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Excellent! I keep checking back in here to see if pics have been uploaded or not!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Haha did anyone mention yet that we want to see pictures??


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> :worthless:worthless:worthless:worthless:worthless:worthless:worthless Hope you get the hint.


Too Funny!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

You'd better post some pics. The natives are getting restless!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I just keep refreshing hoping to see pictures. So excited everything is going well so far!


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

The PAWS that refresh.
I am willing to be patient to see pictures of baby Jordan.
I figure the longer it takes the more pictures will see.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Congratulations on baby Jordan ............cant wait see pictures of her !!!!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Pics, Set 1*

I know most Mothers say this...but this is the most wonderful, beautiful, smartest puppy EVER !! She already knows her name, she knows "sit" and "come". No accidents yet and she only cries for about 30 seconds when I put her in a crate or X-pen. The crib lasted about 5 minutes and she was out, so I was putting together a brand new crate at midnight last night. 
I am so sorry I worried any one, we had a 5 hour plane delay and never really caught up. We basically walked onto the plane the moment we got to the airport last night. I went 41 hours without sleeping, a new record for me. The pics of when I first met Baby J look so scary (think Zombie face and major crying:uhoh I will spare you guys. Since I don't know how to post captions above each pic, I will just have to say what everything is all at once.
First meeting, In the car, The Baby J mobile, My favorite place is Mommy's bed, Presents for me!, I love water bottles, This is for me !!!,Wow, lots of good stuff, Grandma loves me !


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*More J*

Pic, pics and more pics.
First bath, I'm ready to get out now, All snuggley clean,
This last picture of a picture is a present I got for JOY's baby shower, Since JOY was a Field Golden, it looked nothing like her, but it looks exactly like Baby J !!!:


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

oh wow !!! little baby J is gorgeous and welcome home Jordan


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

Baby J is a very beautiful girl, pleased you got home safely.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

She is beyond adorable! I am very happy for you and Jordan. Love Grandma giving Jordan her bath.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

She is just lovely, just perfect!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Baby J is just precious  A beautiful little girlie who looks like she is already so very happy


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

She is just soooo completely adorable, Im not so sure I have the perfect words here! The pictures say it all!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

She's so beautiful, and so is her name  Congratulations!


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

What a beautiful "picture perfect" puppy. Thank you for sharing all the pictures. I love the one in the car. Keep them coming. And welcome home!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

She is beautiful and she DOES look just like that picture! Welcome home, Baby J


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

She is the sweetest pup I've ever seen! Congrats Susan Marie!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jordan*

Jordan is a perfect and gorgeous little girl!

Just love the pictures!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

She sure is cute!!!! Happy you are home safe with your new baby girl, enjoy her lots.


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

She is so sweet!! Congratulations!! Welcome home baby girl!


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Susan Marie, I don't have any words that's how cute she is! Congradualtions!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh she is just too sweet and adorable for words! I'm so very happy for you!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Susan Marie, she is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

She's just beautiful! I'm so happy for you both!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow, she was definitely worth the wait!!!! She is beautiful! She looks like a very smart girl!! I'm so thrilled for you SM


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

Awww, she's adorable!! I love the lime green collar and the lime green toys to match! :


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Susan Marie, she is gorgeous! i love looking at her pictures. I feel like we know her as well through all of our chat talking. Take lots more pictures and post when you can. Hope to see you on chat soon. Izzy is jealous, she really wanted to meet Jordan when you flew in to Boston!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's absolutely beautiful, enjoy every minute with Baby J. So very happy for you!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Baby J is a doll!!!!!!! Please give her many hugs and kisses from me.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Susan Marie, she is just precious! Congrats on your addition and hope you have years and years of enjoyment and love!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Baby J is simply adorable!!!! I think she's going to love her life with you.....


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh my goodness she is just the absolute cutest thing I have ever seen! You must be so happy!! Congrats!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

SM, I am just so Happy for you and Baby J. 
May you have many, many years of love and Joy!
Thanks for the pictures.
June


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

She is gorgeous!!! Congrats on your new special girl. Jordan, Welcome to the forum!


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Beautiful little pup, congratulations.


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

What is that outdoor tub called? It looks like a great idea.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh Susanmarie, I am elated for you!!! She is gorgeous!!! (and I have to say she looks so much like Selka when he was a puppy!) so I know she will be the perfect baby for you!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

She is adorable! Congratulations.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

...and they lived happily ever after  Congrats!!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Beautiful....and she looks so happy!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Another good night, still no accidents. She let me sleep until 8, which is perfect , because that's when I get up. She started doing zoomies yesterday after her bath and she loves to snoot on the lawn. She was raised inside, so everything outside is all new to her. EVERYTHING that can go in her mouth, she eats. I will have to do a much better job of puppy proofing . I am getting nothing done, because all I want to do is be with her. Even when she's sleeping she's fun to watch!: Thanks for all the sweet comments.

That tub is called a "Booster Bath"


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm so so happy for you!!!! The pictures are so wonderful! She is gorgeous and perfect! She hit the jackpot, getting you for her momma!!! Sounds like you are soaking up every second!


----------



## cgpickering (May 2, 2011)

Congratulations! I'm so happy for you to finally have your puppy safe and sound at home. She is beautiful.


----------



## mikeysprincss (Jun 11, 2011)

YAY!!!!!!!! i've been watching this thread, glad to see you are both home!  and what a beautiful baby!!!!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

You're both very lucky!!! It is sooooo funny watching this thread..everyone is so excited to see "baby" pics, you'd think non of us have ever seen a golden baby...

It just goes to show you how so very special each and every one of them are.....

Have a ball with your baby...she is precious.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Congratulations ! She is just beautiful. I am getting puppy fever just looking at her pictures.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

She is just adorable. I want to pick her up and give her a huge hug...

You are so blessed!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Congratulations to you both - Jordan is absolutley gorgeous,good luck wishes to you both as you begin your journey together


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

What a beautiful puppy! Congratulations.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I just want to kiss her!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

She is precious!!! You can already tell she's full of joie de vivre!! What a cutie-patootie!


----------



## mamabear (May 17, 2011)

Oh, gosh!! I almost fell off of my chair!!! She's lovely!!! :dblthumb2


----------



## Zoey's Mommy (May 16, 2011)

Thank you for the wonderful pictures. She is a real cutie. She looks like a little angel. Enjoy your wee one!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*So, look who I ran into*

Along the way. Know who it is ??


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

What a BEAUTY baby J is!!! Love the pictures. I am so happy for you. You deserve the good times ahead!!


----------



## Usha Maceio Brazil (Apr 21, 2011)

Welcome home Baby J. You are gorgeous!


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Who IS the beautiful older golden in the picture with the green toy in its mouth?


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't know who her friend is but she sure is pretty!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

It looks like a handbag, that girl has.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Who?*

Who is the beautiful blonde Golden Girl with the purse in her mouth??!!

Can't wait to see Jordan dressed up!!!


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

She's beautiful! Enjoy every minute of puppyhood - they grow up too fast!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Who is she?? She's beautiful!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

She's a beautiful little pup. Enjoy her.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

That looks like Fiona!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

SM, thank you for the pictures of your stunning little lady! I'm not sure which of the two of you is luckier, but this looks like a pairing made in heaven. 

So very happy for you,
Lucy


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh my goodness, Susan Marie, she is just gorgeous. I am in love with her and wish i could be there in person to give her lots of kisses. Jordan sounds like she is just as smart as she is gorgeous. I had that same picture that someone donated for our rescue to raise money, and now i wish i had kept it. So i could think of little jordan when I looked at it. 

I cant wait to watch her grow up and see her in her first outfit.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Jordan is perfect and absolutely precious. Sweet Jordan, you are going to have a wonderful life with your new mom.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Melissa is the winner!! It is the beautiful Fiona. She and her Daddy took me to breakfast Sat. morning. Fiona is even more beautiful in person, such a sweet, sweet girl. And boy does she love her Daddy. She wouldn't take the purse from me until she got the OK from Dad. We were supposed to get together again Sunday so Steve and Fiona could meet Baby J. The traffic was so bad, we got so late that we had to skip the meetup. We were all very disappointed.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Pictures finally!!!! Jordan is gorgeous. You must be having a blast with her. She looks perfectly spoiled from day 1. (as any golden should be). Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

OH MY GOD! You have the such an adoreable puppy!!! Congrats


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Baby J is absolutely adorable! I am so thrilled for both of you and I know you will make each other so happy!! Please give her lots of kisses from me!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Jordan is soooo cute!!! Love all the pictures. That's really neat that you got to meet up with Steve and Fiona. Jordan looks so happy!!! Make sure you try not to spoil her rotten!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Jordan had a meet and greet at the vets today. They wanted her to come in at least once before she had something painful done, she's getting micro chipped on Thursday. She was very good, not scared at all. She got weighed, 14 lbs, and met about 16 people. Then she had a temperament evaluation with my trainer. She scored very well, right down the middle. My trainer thought she was the perfect dog for me and my life style. She scored higher than average intelligence (of course !!! and higher than average independence , so she will need a job and some good training. All stuff I already planned on doing. I am so pleased, it was very scary picking a dog sight unseen, actually it was scary just picking a dog. I tried the princess hat on her, she was not impressed. I will try on her first outfit tomorrow. Friday she gets little baby bows on at the groomers for her first professional photo shoot.:uhoh: That should be interesting. Right now she's more of a little monkey than a Princess.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

lol - I love the princess hat! I'm sure she'll appreciate it more as she grows into it!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

she will learn to love the princess hat. Love it on her. Of course she is a smart girl to go with that pretty face. Give her lots of hugs and kisses from me.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Love that picture!! She will definitely get to love the clothes. I'm so thrilled for you, that everything is working out so well for you two. Jordan was meant for you!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Love the hat!! Very fitting haha!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

She is absolutely adorable!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you for my beautiful puppy photo fix this morning!! She's adorable!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Jordan is such a little doll! It's great you got to meet with Steve and Fiona...she is such a beautiful girl too!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I thought that girl looked familiar  Thank you for her purse! she loves it 












Claire's Friend said:


> Melissa is the winner!! It is the beautiful Fiona. She and her Daddy took me to breakfast Sat. morning. Fiona is even more beautiful in person, such a sweet, sweet girl. And boy does she love her Daddy. She wouldn't take the purse from me until she got the OK from Dad. We were supposed to get together again Sunday so Steve and Fiona could meet Baby J. The traffic was so bad, we got so late that we had to skip the meetup. We were all very disappointed.


It was a great pleasure to meet finally meet you! Funny how the first person I get to meet from GRF comes all the way from California. We would have drove to Albany if we had to, Fiona would have hunted you down. Shame we didn't get to meet again to see baby J, but that traffic was pretty bad.

You and Jordan sound like a match made in heaven! I am so happy for you and look forward to seeing her grow up into her gorgeous self.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

She is beautiful in her princess hat!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Day 3*

I swear she grew overnight! Her legs are longer I'm sure. Today's new favorite toy is.... the empty toilet paper roll !: Although she discovered the hose and thought that was way cool too. She met the very tall mailman with a scary hat and sunglasses and did just fine. I think it helped that he had a package and a couple of cards for her. She is still doing great with the house breaking and she let me sleep in until 9 this morning. Hopefully I will get caught up soon with my sleep. I haven't had the TV on or opened a book since she came home. All I want to do is be with her (this is getting sickening I know:yuck but I just love her soooo much. I left her today while I went to Starbucks, I had someone watching her, but she was basically alone in her crate. She did fine, I was a wreck. But I know I have to do that kind of stuff with her. She has her first play date tonight.
Her Aunt and Uncle came over last night to meet her.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

She is soooo cute....I was looking at Tess' puppy pictures yesterday, luckily I have about 500! It's unbelievable how quickly they grow!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just love all the pictures of that beautiful girl, Jordan! I'm so glad that you're taking time to enjoy her. They grow up so quickly.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan Marie*

*Susan Marie:* I am in LOVE with Jordan, just looking at her pictures!!

She is SO ADORABLE!! Glad she let you sleep until 9:00!! Wow!!

Love the Princess hat, but maybe Jordan is going to be a more "casual," dresser!!

*Golden Camper (Steve):* So that is your Fiona with the green purse in her mouth!! Fiona is a beauty!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love all the pictures of Jordan and cant wait for the next ones. I knew it was Fiona, a little bird told me they had met but I didnt want to say anything. She is so pretty with her purse. Every girl needs a nice purse to accessorize their outfit.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Love seeing pictures!! Princess Baby J is so darn cute!!!! I have only been a member here on the forum since March and from what I have seen so far, I think Jordan might be the most spoiled. I think we all might have some work ahead of us to catch up. Only 3 days and she is one lucky girl to have you. So glad to see you are having such a great time having a golden to love again!!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Jordan's First Playdate*

Was with Princess Sweetpea (that is really her name and no I didn't give it to her) and her Golden brother and sisters. This is where Jelly Bean lives and she and J really hit it off. It was very hot here today so we didn't let them play for long. After Jordan hung out in the shade with her new BFF Sweetpea. Jordan also got to meet some chickens, she wasn't interested in them at all, TG.


----------



## Usha Maceio Brazil (Apr 21, 2011)

Claire's Friend said:


> I swear she grew overnight! Her legs are longer I'm sure.


 She is a big girl like Kelly. Some mornings is a surprise because her face changes, and she reaches new places. She is getting stork legs,LOL.

I love your pictures. It is amazing the much happiness these furry creatures can bring.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Keep those pictures coming she is just beautiful.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

She is just adorable. Jordan seems like she is a very confident, outgoing and (by the way she carries her tail) happy girl. Those are beautiful golden kids that she's playing with. I'm so happy that this is working out so well for you and that you two already have such a wonderful bond.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Jordan is beautiful!!!!!

I may have missed it somewhere, but what is her pedigree??


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan Marie*

Susan Marie

Those are just gorgeous pics of Jordan!!

I am so glad that Jelly Bean and Jordan liked one another!

Keep the updates and pics coming!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan Marie*

Susan Marie

Is the hat Jordan is wearing the same hat you put on your cat?

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-discussion/95791-my-new-little-princess.html

Which one of those beautiful dogs is Jelly Bean?


----------



## Rileybear (Apr 22, 2011)

That is awesome!!!So excited for your family!!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Susan Marie
> 
> Is the hat Jordan is wearing the same hat you put on your cat?
> 
> ...


Good catch, that is the same hat that my cat Gabby was wearing. He was very happy to pass it on to Baby J!
Jelly Bean is the golden in the orange collar kissing Jordan. She is the rescue we are fostering with the bad hips.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Jordan is precious...so happy for you!


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

She's so stinkin cute! And tall!


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

Jordan is a beauty, so happy for you!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Today we had our Vet check. Jordan decided she should help with the stool sample collection and ripped the plastic bag out of my hand. Poop went a flyin' every where. I had to pick her up to keep her from getting into it and then grab the poop:yuck: with my hand. Next time GLOVES !! Her heart murmur is down from a 2 to a 1, but still there. Other than that she is PERFECT. Up to 14.5lbs now. They had a little puppy shower for her and she got all kinds of good stuff. The cake was so cute, it had "Js" on all the petals, no one wanted to eat it. The kittens however had no problem having a bite. I'll eat one of these cupcakes for you, Carol. (I'm sure a good friend She got micro chipped and then we went to Grandma's where she got a Frosty Paws and Ice Cream cone toy. Had a cook out and put a tent together so we could practice camping. She learned "Down" and "Stay" today. I love her more every day !
I almost forgot the best part...Jordan did the Golden Roll of Happiness for the first time while I was at my Mom and Dad's !! Bad Mommy forgot the camera card


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jordan*

Susan Marie

Can you say spoiled? Just Kidding!!:wavey:

I love all of the pics, especially the last one of Jordan in her tent!!

*Thanks for telling me which one Jelly Bean is-I sort of suspected that Jelly Bean was the one with the orange collar!!*


----------



## Zoey's Mommy (May 16, 2011)

Thank you for sharing all the pictures. She is so adorable!

I'm a first time golden person, what is the golden roll?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Boy if i lived near you, i would have to see her, and kiss that baby, she is beautiful.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Zoey's Mommy said:


> Thank you for sharing all the pictures. She is so adorable!
> 
> I'm a first time golden person, what is the golden roll?


This is a PERFECT example:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-videos/92167-cmon-baby-do-locomotion.html


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

goldensrbest said:


> Boy if i lived near you, i would have to see her, and kiss that baby, she is beautiful.


I wish you did too! use your FGM wings and do a fly by:


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Jordan's party looked like so much fun. Love the kitty having a little lick...and the picture with Jordan with her blanket is just to sweet.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey, another Golden camper 












Claire's Friend said:


> This is a PERFECT example:
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-videos/92167-cmon-baby-do-locomotion.html


Awww thanks, Fiona loves the Golden roll


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Susan Marie, all your pictures put a huge smile on my face. Thank you for sharing your joy! Loved the seeing the video of Fiona again too....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I will pick up a cupcake in honor of Miss J this weekend and make sure to share one with all the pups. She just gets prettier and prettier each day.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow, I just had this huge goofy grin on my face reading this this thread. My husband actually asked me what I was doing?! LOL. It's just so clear how much this little girl means in your life. Your love for her is absolutely contagious.

She is absolutely gorgeous, Susan Marie. 

I love that you said she is more little monkey at the moment than she is princess. That tickled my funny bone.

And how lucky you were to meet Steve and the incomparable Ms. Fiona. As soon as I saw the pic, I guessed it was her, too. She's lovely and I just knew she would be a daddy's girl 

I am so glad you're having so much fun. Boy are we in for a treat to have a front seat to watching this little girl grow up!!

Also, sorry so late to this thread!

Kim xx


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*First bows !!*

For her photo shoot. She did really good, didn't seem to mind them at all. I took them off before bedtime in case one fell out, I didn't want her to eat it. We had a blast at the photo shoot, from all the ewing and ahhing from the photo crew I am guessing we got some good shots. Then she went shopping and picked herself out a fine looking alligator. She pretty much licked them all so I ending up buying the whole box. I'll just use them as party favors. Then to Grandma and Grandpa's for dinner and a movie. They just adore her right now, so I am trying to have them spend as much time with her as they can before she turns into a monster. And I got a picture of her doing the Golden Roll which is almost as cute as puppy zoomies !!! ::::


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

LOVE the photos! She's such a doll!


----------



## saus (May 7, 2011)

She's just too cute, Claire's. Is she sleeping through the night?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

She gets up once between 5 and 6 but goes right back down. Today she slept all the way thru until 8:30, but we were up late last nite.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

That baby is a model, the prettest little girl, kissie pooh from fgm.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

goldensrbest said:


> That baby is a model, the prettest little girl, kissie pooh from fgm.


I think Cambridge is beautiful as well!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful*

What beautiful pics!!
I was noticing her back paws-so cute!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just love the pictures of Jordan with the bows!! Did she take a nap at the checkout stand? It's so funny when they are pups, they can take a snooze anywhere. Max used to sleep on the steel exam table when we took him into the vet.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Jordan you are so cute with your little bows!!!! Love the puppy roll!!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

She is just ADORABLE!!!! Thank you so much for sharing your pictures with us!! Keep them coming!!!!


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Jordan, you are an absolute sweetheart!!!! I just love that face and she looks so cute with her bows! I am so enjoying this thread and seeing all the pics of Baby J, it is going to be such fun to watch her grow up! She is really giving me puppy fever and I always said I wouldn't get a puppy because I am so into rescue but she is surely changing my mind. But not till I'm retired (in just a few years), so I can spend all the time with him/her that they need. Keep these wonderful pictures coming and kiss Baby J on her cute little nose for me!


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

OMG she is just the luckiest girl ever! You are killing me with all this cuteness!! : I cannot wait to spoil my girl too!!

I wish there was some sort of an alert that would let me know the second you post pictures of her!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

I am so glad you have a dog again. You were never meant to be dogless. Jordan is absolutely gorgeous. I love the first picture of her with grandma. she is wearing the most perfect little golden smile! Thanks for sharing all the pictures.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm glad you have your Baby J home with you at last. I love the picture of her looking out the window in the back seat of the car. Very adorable. I'm wishing you and your baby girl all the best of everything.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Party pics*

We had a "Meet Baby J" party last night. Now I believe there is no toy out there that this puppy doesn't own!: Two dog trainers were there and they were very impressed with her. Mommy, however needed LOTS of corrections !:uhoh: I am having so much fun with her, she is such a little monkey. She also dug her first hole, I think she is trying to dig deep enough to visit Summer.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Jordan is such a beautiful girl!! Just love seeing all of the pictures of her. So glad that you have her in your life. Can't think of anyone that deserves this more! Give her kisses from me.


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Jordan is so cute. I love all the stories and pictures. 
I am waiting on a puppy too....hopefully by this fall.
In the meantime keep those pictures coming. It makes my day.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

I love the last picture of Jordan, where she is doing her frog-dog pose,


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Jordan got a little pool for a present. At first I thought it was too big, but when I added steps we had the beginings of a dock diving puppy !! The delay in my camera is too long for me to get good pics, hopefully I can get someone to help because it is so cute. She also met a cute friend.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Looks like baby J had quite a day.....looks like she's become awfully good at opening prezzies! She is gorgeous!!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

baby Jordan is so darn cute !!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Jordan looks like she enjoys the water! Bet in a few weeks, you won't be able to keep her out! I can tell she already has her Mommy wrapped around her paws!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*For me ???*

Most dogs don't like the Mailman, but Jordan loves ours because he is always bringing her presents. She continues to do well, I left her all alone for 45 minutes yesterday and she didn't cry at all. She has some "Brain Games" that we have been working on, the Brick is her fav and she can do it now in under 30 seconds. She's is such a blessing, we has an accident with one of the kittens (she will be fine, just minus 2 1/2 inches of tail:uhoh, but Jordan was such a comfort when I was crying and upset. I'll have her "photo shoot" pics a little later today.


----------



## DreamingGold (Mar 16, 2011)

She is just gorgeous!!! And man, I love my red pup, but seeing all the soft puppy fluff (that he doesn't have) is making me really jealous!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I cannot believe I missed this post! ALL the pics of Jordan are absolutely priceless! LOVE the "playpen" and her tent!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't think I would have been able to leave her alone for 45 minutes! She's just too darn cute.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jordan*

I just love the pics of Jordan-how do you get her to pose!?
Who was the box from and what did Jordan get?
What happened to the cat's tail?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

My red pup isn't fluffy either, i miss that.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

She is such a smart girl! Her eyes look so wise. That pretty girl sure does have a knack for opening packages! Can't wait to see the pix from the shoot.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan Marie*

Susan Marie

Just be careful that Jordan doesn't become a shopaholic!!!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

! Im going to have to keep visiting this thread ...more and more pictures show up! I was wondering where the update of Jordan was....
And here it is, been here all along 
Yea! For Mr. UPS man lol
I am in love with your girls ears.......seriously  Now Im going back to see what other photos I missed!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I can't believe I missed all of these new pics of Baby J!!!!! She is simply adorable...love her little bows!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Here is the photo shoot*

I would have liked to have bought them all, they were so cute. But since were are doing this every other week for the next 3 months I tried to control myself. I really like the profile one too, because I think it kind of shows what she will look like all grown up. I am putting a couple pics of her playing the "Brick Game" too.


----------



## DreamingGold (Mar 16, 2011)

Love them! And seriously? She is one very special pup... not a chance in this green earth my pup would sit still for a shoot like that! Gorgeous!!!

And tell me about the brick game! Looks neat, especially if it's a brain teaser for puppies!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

ahhhhhhhhh simply perfect!

SM that was a very smart idea getting pictures when she is at that small pup phase, you know how fast that goes by!!!!! Already I see her growing, and what a beautiful love she is....


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

She is just a beautiful puppy! I love the pictures of her in the basket. :smooch:


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

She is a DOLL!!!! I love how everything is lime green!  

That puzzle toy looks pretty cool - Where'd you get it?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am in love with Jordan. Those pictures are just stunning. She just gets prettier and prettier. And so smart too.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I FOUND IT, BABY J HOME THREAD, OH SHE IS BEAUTIFUL, AS fgm, can i get a copy of the one in the basket, please.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

This is who makes the Brick Nina Ottosson - Pet activity toys & treat puzzle games
I got a cheaper one at CVS...it lasted about 20 minutes. Mostly I was scared she was going to eat the broken pieces. She is going on 3 days with the Brick and it's holding up so far. She gets fed her entire lunch in this (by refilling often)


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I wish i had got one from her litter, she is breath taking, beautiful ,showed my husband, he said wow beautiful.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

goldensrbest said:


> I FOUND IT, BABY J HOME THREAD, OH SHE IS BEAUTIFUL, AS fgm, can i get a copy of the one in the basket, please.


As her FGM you get copies of all of them !!. You know I special ordered her from God. She was the only one like this in the litter. When I was picking her up I found out she almost died being born. Her Mommy had to have a C-section and Jordan had already pooped (sorry:yuck before they got her out. I guess that can be really bad. I can't imagine my life without her now.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks susan , isn't she just lovely, she was your special gift, from god, and your girls.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so happy for you and Jordan. She is just amazing!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I have been reading this thread all week but I've been out of town so I haven't been able to post. Jordan is wonderful!! I love seeing all her pictures!! Congrats again, she is beautiful!


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I am loving all the new pics! And the ones from the photo shoot are to die for! She certainly is the little Diva, you can tell she is already aspiring to be a Golden model!! She certainly is a gift from God and your sweet girls. I know they had a hand in helping you pick her out! What a sweetie, I can't wait to retire so I can get my own!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Just catching up on all Jordan's pictures. I was away for a few days and I swear, I think Jordan got bigger!! She is so darn cute! Thanks for posting pictures of your baby!!


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Susan Marie, I have a pic of Jordan as my background on my work computer for all my co-workers to see how adorable she is! I hope that's ok!


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

Are you kidding me??!! She is the cutest thing I've ever seen!! She needs to be in commercials or something! You must sit and stare at her all day!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

bluefrogmama said:


> Are you kidding me??!! She is the cutest thing I've ever seen!! She needs to be in commercials or something! You must sit and stare at her all day!


Actually I do, esp. when she is sleeping on her back. I still haven't turned on the TV or opened a book since I brought her home.:


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Then, who needs tv, when you got that little lady.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jordan*

Jordan is a beautiful baby!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Poor Jordan*

She doesn't have enough toys....:uhoh: But the best thing about today is that we tried on some little dresses and she LOVES them !! I couldn't believe it, I thought she would chew them for sure. I couldn't get really goods pics because she kept doing the zoomies, that was a sight. I am going to have her wear one for the 4th of July party, I am sure someone will get a good one then. She was certainly channeling her inner Erin today !! Oh and she weighs 16 lbs now. Up 1 1/2 lbs from last week (I hope that is good)


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh she is so cute in her dress. I cant wait to see the Fourth of July outfit. Give her lots of kisses from me and the boys.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

SM, you need to go get that girl something to play with. She'll get bored with no toys. That is the most adorable dress! Where did you find that cute dress with the pretty bows? She definitely looks so cute in that dress! Can't wait to see what you two get into! Her pictures make me smile!


----------



## CrazyGolden (Nov 27, 2010)

Beautiful girl!!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

She is just the luckiest little girl!!! I LOVE her little dress.....


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Baw hahahaha, no toys! She is so cute and sweet. I know you are enjoying every minute with her. I just love her name too. Jordan Eribella, is such a pretty name.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh how cute, she is.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Baby J is one very much loved little golden girl. She looks so cute in her dress and the toys.............. 

My two don't have anywhere near what she has, I may be charged with animal neglect, I'd better go buy some more toys soon.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Jordan has spent so much time in her pool, she has turned into a little fishy.:
Now we are off to Home Depot to buy child locks and bungee cords for the kitchen!!:uhoh:


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

She just keeps getting cuter! Every time I see a picture of her, it makes me want my baby all the more!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

i didn't know that you had also acquired a tropical fish. the fish must love jordan because he/she is so close to jordan. Love the color and the poses.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

You have just the cutest little one!!!.. Love all his pics!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Thank you for bringing a much needed smile to my face today!! She is just so very precious, as is your love and devotion to her. Please keep posting these beautiful pictures of Jordan. It makes us feel like we are god mothers of the cutie pie!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Jordan's exciting weekend*

Practiced swimming with the life vest, next week we go on a boat! Lots of playing with the big dogs and as always looking cute ...:


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

She is such a pretty puppy. It looks like you are having so much fun with her!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Is she already swimming?!? She looks like a natural in the water. Jordan has the most precious face.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

You are having so much fun, with your little girl, love the pictures, she is a doll.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I love the picture of Jordan swimming...thanks for sharing all her special pictures.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Jordan looks like she loves going swimming! Love seeing all the pics of her being a puppy and doing everything that puppies do! And love her outfits, that cute little dress with the bows is to die for, she is definitely going to be another Erin! Keep the pics coming!! Can't wait to see her 4th of July outfit!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

You are going to get me in trouble at work because I keep coming on here to steal peeks at the pictures of Miss Jordan. LOL She is so cute and love every picture of her. Give her lots of kisses from me.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

No kisses for her right now, I just pulled a dead bird leg out of her mouth and when I was bringing her in for a drink to wash it out she licked me right in the mouth:yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck:


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

That's FUNNY!! At least it wasn't french kisses! Golda was known to surprise us with a few of those.:


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So where are the pictures of baby Jordan celebrating her very first fourth?!!??

:drummer::hyper::roflmao:


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Sorry for the lack of updates and pics*

I (ME, NOT Jordan !) was very sick. I was sure it was Parvo but the Drs. said food poisoning :vomit:,sorry. Finally am able to eat dry toast and plain mashed potatoes..yum :yuck:. But the story of the week was about what a little trooper Jordan was. Wish I had had a little nurse's hat for her. She learned that there other people who will take care of her (and Mommy) and that she needs to mind them and she did !. I just felt so bad because she had to be so bored most of the time. Here's her latest news: She now weighs 16.4 lbs at 12 weeks. She had a Kennel Cough Vaccine today and was much braver than Mommy. We start Puppy Classes in the morning...very excited about that. We are starting to like bully sticks a little better, but still prefer wood sticks:uhoh:. She's up to meeting 89 people, so class tomorrow should push us over the 100 mark. Just in case ,we will be stopping at the Fire Dept. after class to meet some Firepeoples. Hopefully they will put their big scary hats on for us!. We missed 4th of July but are having a Bar-B-Que this weekend to make up. I never thought I would ever be this happy again. My girls did good, I see bits of all of them in Jordan.:


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

ah little Jordan is gorgeous, so pleased you've happiness with her


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Wow! I'm obviously late in saying this but I'm so happy that everything went well with Jordan's trip home! She is adorable, and Samantha loves her bowl (she has the same one). Glad you've recovered from food poisoning and that Jordan is settling in well!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Baby J is beautiful, so happy for you:wavey:


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So glad that you're feeling better! I have never had food posoining before, but have heard that it is awful!! I just love the pictures of Jordan. She is growing so fast!! Can't tell you how wonderful it is to hear how happy this girl is making you!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

We use to have those same bowls, she is a cutie.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Baby J is growing so fast, becoming more gorgeous every time I see a new picture of her. 

Glad to hear you're feeling better too.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

She is so adorable.....love the one with her chewing on the stool.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

So glad you are feeling better! Certainly not a fun way to spend the 4th! I can't believe how big Jordan is getting, I just love the pic of her carrying her bowl, that is so precious!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

We both had a great time at Puppy Class. J met another Golden, Jax, the exact same age and they really hit it off. I was very pleased how she handled herself with all the other dogs. Some were shy and there was a big 4 month old Shepard who was pretty Alpha. She was "dog tired" by the time we got home. She outgrew her baby collar, so we bought the next size up. Hopefully this will fit longer than 3 weeks. She had a play date this afternoon with some of her friends, she and Jelly Bean dressed up for a fashion show. Quite the little Divas.


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

She is SO precious! Pretty in pink!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

She is just to cute, glad the Puppy Class went well for you and her :wavey:


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Jorden is such a BEAUTY! I am so glad you are having fun and enjoying your new little one. Such a gift!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

She sure is a cutie pie!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Like how she got that shepard in line. Noys are her slaves. I thought green was her color but she is pretty in pink too. Jordan sounds like she is helping to heal your pain.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Glad you're feeling better as well. Jordan is definitely pretty in pink!!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

There she is that precious little girl! She looks as happy as happy can be


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I didn`t realize there were more pics of baby J in this thread. She is super cute and I just love the pink dresses.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Susan Marie, just catching up on the new pictures. Glad you are feeling better. I can imagine that food poisoning is a lot like the flu...awful. Your little girl is just precious....


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Very cute! I love the pictures of her in her little pink dress!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

wonderful pics! You are absolutely the BEST mommy to Jordan!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Aawh, those pictures are great!! I love the little dress!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

We need new pictures of jordan, please, my husband request them.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

The picture with Jorden sleeping on her monkey is just the best!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*"Little J" now*

Not much of "Baby" J left, she's almost 20 lbs !!. Heart murmur has been downgraded again to 1/2, I think all the candles and prayers worked..thank you. She's still doing great and we love her more and more every day. She had another photo shoot yesterday, proofs due on Monday. She was at a big party last night and met tons of new people and dogs. Erin #1 was there, she is 15 now, blind and deaf, but still gets around really well. Erin #1 and JOY were rescued out of the pound by me on the same day. She lives with one of my good friends. My Erin was #2. She is the last original of the Club Gold dogs left. Jordan enjoyed shopping at Home Depot for some fencing. I have always wanted a "night time potty yard" up at Club Gold. We have an acre, totally fenced, but there are lots of things that go bump in the night up there, so this will work out great for everyone. Jordan has discovered a new way to eat dinner and at this rate will out grow all her cute little dresses next week!. She also discovered that big dogs make GOOD pillows....enjoy.:


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

Oh my gosh that one of her in the dog food bag is hysterical!! She is just the cutest!! She has the sweetest face!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Love her little dresses, mike will love these, he is a big fan, asked me last night about her.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

She is definitely a cutie-pie. I love the little flowered dress. The one in the dog food bag also made me laugh out loud here at work!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*I forgot to say*

That she is getting her "Big Girl Panties" (butt feathers) now


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

cambridge is starting to get hers, very very thin, but starting.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan Marie*

Susan Marie:

I love all of the pictures-Jordan is one cutie pie for sure!!

I especially like the pic in the shopping cart and with Erin, the other Golden Retriever.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love all the pictures. She is growing up so fast. That one of her in the bag cracked me up. Good advertising for the dog food company. Shows how good their food is. Her little jumper is so sweet. I have some stuff for her and need to put it in the mail. But it looks like I will have to take back her dress, she has grown so much. LOL


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*So, for all of the Little J fans...*

I finally got copies of the pics my friend who went with me took. They really tell the whole story of our first day together. There were over 150 pics, but I narrowed it down to the best of the best. The big dogs in the pics are Mom, Grandma, Great Grandma, Dad and Great Uncle. It was so fun getting to meet the whole family.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Susan Marie she's a DOLL!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

No wonder Jordan is SO gorgeous! Her whole family of goldens are beautiful!! It is so obvious that your baby girl bonded with you immediately.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jordan*

Everyone human and canine in the pics are beautiful!!
I love the one of you and Jordan walking in the airport with her PINK LEASH on!
She's my kind of girl-my favorite color is pink!!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for sharing those great photos of your beautiful Jordan! She is such a cutie and you are a great mom. I am so glad the mushroom thing turned out OK. These pups of ours can sure give us a scare. Keep the pictures coming. I love watching her grow!
What a beauty!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Great pics  Glad you had a good hold on her so she didn't fly away with her ears


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Great pictures! She is one lucky little lady....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She comes from a family of gorgeous goldens. Love the flying ears picture. You can just see the love between the two of you from the very beginning.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*More photo shoot*

These are just pictures of the pictures, they are way better in person. I am going to go broke buying puppy pictures....


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Okay, this just gets so hard, i want to jump on a plane,and see her, cute ,cute photo's, love the one on the beach towel, FIRST ONE WITH PAW UP.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love all these great pictures, Jordan is such a beautiful baby girl.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

But, what a great way to go broke!! They grow up so fast, it is important to take as many memories as you can! I love them all, not sure that I could choose just one! She has the most expressive and sweet face!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Look out Susan Marie, Hollywood will be calling.....She is such a cutie! Loved the pictures.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Great pictures!! She is such a ham...or a star?! Beautiful is all I can say!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

On our way to Club Gold !!!:wavey:


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Oh My those pictures are the best!!!!! And the picture of her getting ready to "fly' with those ears is too funny and cute at the same time. Id say your girl has it all!!! 

QUOTE=Claire's Friend;1487335]I finally got copies of the pics my friend who went with me took. They really tell the whole story of our first day together. There were over 150 pics, but I narrowed it down to the best of the best. The big dogs in the pics are Mom, Grandma, Great Grandma, Dad and Great Uncle. It was so fun getting to meet the whole family.[/QUOTE]


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

:hyper:OK.....Where are the pictures of beautiful Jordan at Club Gold?!?:hyper:


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Just got home. She had a blast, loved all of it. Over 1000 pics, so I gotta narrow it down some.  Life is good again.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

We tried to recreate her last photo shoot, but her little green dress doesn't really fit any more. She was 24.6 lbs at the vet today. Only 2 more weeks or carrying her, TG. She just loved everything, it was like she had been doing all this for years. We even had a BIG thunder storm on the last day and it didn't phase her a bit. We go back again in a couple of weeks.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Cute, cute. I love her on her spotted blanket with all her green beach toys and the wet shake picture so sweet. Thanks for sharing her with us


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

A little bit of my stress just melted away looked at those pictures...

Thank you


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

She is so sweet!! Looks like you have a definitely swimmer! If she has this much fur at this age, she is going to have an amazing coat as she gets older. Thanks so much for posting these!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

OH my goodness I am so jealous over your trip. Jordan is so cute and love the welcome sign and all her green toys. So which dept are you getting her cute clothes out of?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

kwhit said:


> A little bit of my stress just melted away looked at those pictures...
> 
> Thank you


We will be in Pleasanton in Oct. for a big dog show. Hopefully you and I can get together then !!!:


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

What great pictures and love the welcome sign for Jordan. I can't believe how fast beautiful Jordan is growing.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

IT looks lovely there, and what a beautiful little girl she is.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Loved the pictures...such a cutie pie!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures-fantastic place to relax and have fun.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Love the picture of her on the green/white towel.


----------



## Usha Maceio Brazil (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh my, she's grown so much. She is a pretty girl even without he dress!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Jordan update*

So Jordan lost her first tooth up at the cabin...and her second, third and forth. She lost her fifth one today and #6 is hanging on by a thread. I haven't found any yet, but maybe I should check Rose's neck.: She has her last Puppy Shot tomorrow and then 7 more days and I can stop carrying her. We are repeating Puppy Class again, but I have other people taking her through this time. We will start regular training in a couple weeks. She is still a great puppy, I keep waiting for the bad stuff to start :uhoh: I can't believe how fast she is growing, so glad I have all this time to spend with her. We have another photo shoot on Thursday and I am bringing Rose with us too. Just started changing over her food, I am going very slowly since she has been doing so well. Except for the putting everything in her mouth...still, I am really enjoying her puppyhood.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

SM? We need waaay more pics of Jordan  Ive been waiting for weeks...I miss that baby girl.....


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

We definitely need many more pictures!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Maybe I spoke too soon...:uhoh: "Monsterina", I mean Jordan can now get out of an X -pen and she found one little picket in her puppy yard that she can still squeeze through. So the only way to contain her is in a crate and leashed to me. We are sharing EVERYTHING for the moment :curtain:. She's up to 27.3 lbs and lost another tooth at the vet's today. I guess the tooth fairy wasn't notified and Jordan's is bummed she hasn't been coming. Maybe I should stick a pillow in her crate and see what happens: I am putting all her pics from other posts her in this thread in case anyone missed them. They are my favs from her photo shoots, her excellent vacation at Club Gold and what she would look like if she were a Gooldendoodle...enjoy.


----------



## Usha Maceio Brazil (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures. They are great. I even got inspired and copy the one inside the food bag...
BTW, I love the nickname!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That tunnel picture is so awesome! Love the color combination. She is such a cutie patootie!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

She is a doll!!!!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Whoops !!*

I forgot the best news yet...they can no longer hear a heart murmur !!!:banana:


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Yay! for Baby J. The pictures are great. She is so adorable and happy. You are one lucky girl!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for the puppy lust I'm feeling right now.:smooch::smooch: She is so adorable!:smooch::smooch: I'm so happy about the heart murmur not being heard as well.

Now I need to go over to Molly's thread to see if there are some Molly photos to oogle over too.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Claire's Friend said:


> I forgot the best news yet...they can no longer hear a heart murmur !!!:banana:


THAT is the best news!!! ahhhh she is one beautiful beautiful girl SM. And look like you ALL had a great vacation together. We all need vacation time to unwind and regroup.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Awwww! This is the first time I saw this thread--and I saw a bunch of your golden-girl's photos! She is so darn cute! Pink, pink, pink, pink, pink! Love it!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan Marie*

Susan Marie

That for sure is the most awesome news, that they can no longer hear a heart murmur.

Jordan sure is A PRIVILEDGED little girl and she is SO ADORABLE!!!
I love the boat, too!!

**I think I love the first picture the best-look at how "innocent," Jordan is!!!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so happy they can't hear a murmur anymore. i love the tunnel pic.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

So excited they can no longer hear the murmur!!!

She is a DOLL!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Great new pictures of her!! And great news about the heart murmur!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> I forgot the best news yet...they can no longer hear a heart murmur !!!:banana:


Does that mean that it is gone? I know I've heard that with puppies sometimes they outgrow them. That is wonderful news!!

I still love the one in her green polka dot dress and the one with the hat. 'But truthfully all the pictures of that baby girl are beautiful!! Jordan has huge paws! Does that mean she is going to be a big girl? All the more to love on!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

This is great news about the heart murmur. Baby J is such a pretty girl and I see she is keeping her momma busy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is just wonderful about the heart murmur being gone.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Jordan and Rose had a great time the the beach. Next time we come, Jordan will be able to walk all over and it should be alot more fun!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I can tell that you and Jordan had a perfect day at the beach! That girl just gets more pretty, every time that I see her! Give her kisses from me!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm glad you had a very beautiful day at the beach (despite being there after red tide).


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love the pictures. Especially the one of her looking straight into the camera.


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

Beautiful pictures. Jordan looks great.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*2 months of J*

2 months today I picked up my sweet like monkey girl :banana: We had our third photo shoot as part of the celebration. Here are some pics of the proofs. I also included some pics of Jordan and Rose. They have become BFFs and love each other so much. Rose has always been a very reactive dog and spends most of our get togethers on leash. I had hoped she would at least tolerate the puppy, so for them to be getting along so well is like a miracle. It's so nice that after all these years (Rose is 9) she finally has a friend to play with.
Happy anniversary sweetheart, Mommy loves you so much !!!


----------



## cofam (Aug 12, 2011)

those are some GREAT photos. I'm going to have my Molly and Rosey's pics done. I'm hoping they come out as great as these did!


----------



## Piper (Jul 18, 2010)

Wow! That's so exciting for you! Wow! I love your pics!!!!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Fantastic photos!
I am so glad your girls are getting along so well.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Loved the pictures, Susan Marie!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Every single one is just beautiful.... shows a little different side to Jordan i n each one. You'll be so glad you did all these photo shoots with Jordan one day...
Soo beautiful...I cant stress that enough


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

SM? I know you love them all.....but which is your fav?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Just amazing.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

KaMu said:


> SM? I know you love them all.....but which is your fav?


That's really hard, but probably this one, which was a total fluke.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

SM I mean out of the ones above.....
Goodness she looks great in ALL pictures but she always has


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh sorry:doh: Actually , stupid me, I didn't buy the proofs of the ones I am having done. So there are 3 even better ones than the ones I posted. I pick them up next week.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Those are really great pictures..._love_ the one with the Propeller Beanie. I've been saying that I want to get a picture of Chance in one for his next birthday.


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

Jordan is absolutely PERFECT!! I love the pics with the monkey!!


----------



## Maxwell (Aug 12, 2011)

The pictures are ADORABLE! I love the one with the propeller hat. Congrats on the beautiful new addition =)


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

just love the pix of Rose with Jordan! so wonderful that they get on so well. I am so partial to favoring the picture of Jordan with the flower hat. It is so unexpected and very cute!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> It's so nice that after all these years (Rose is 9) she finally has a friend to play with.


That really warms my heart. Great pics too of course


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Just putting the latest pics from today in here


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan Marie*

Susan Marie

All of the pics you post I love! Your Jordan & Rose are so photogenic and I am just so delighted for Rose and Jordan to have one another!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*J at 19 weeks*

Jordan graduated from Puppy Class today. She will start Basic Obedience in Sept. She is in a Handling class now to prepare her for the one show she will be in. We both find it kind of boring, but I know it's good training for her. We joined a play group made up of most of the trainers and their own dogs from around here. That sounds very fun and exciting. She is still losing teeth like crazy, finally found a molar today . She has an envelope in her Puppy Book for baby teeth and I was beginning to worry it would stay empty. She sprained her toe last Tuesday playing with Rose so I have been having to keep her quiet, not such an easy task.:no: She is such a great little dog, so much more than I ever hoped for.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Susan Marie,
Jordan is such a beauty!!. I love the pictures. Thanks for sharing. J should be on TV, she is so photogenic.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

SM, I'm sorry Jordan hurt her toe. I hope it heals quickly. Must be so hard to keep her still at her age. There is something about her sweet face that looks VERY intelligent!


----------



## doula1st (Aug 2, 2011)

I love the new pics.....she is beautiful!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is getting more and more beautiful every day. I cant wait to see what she looks like when she grows up but not rushing anything.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

She is so very sweet!


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh Jordan is such a wonderful Golden Girl:--heart:

I found the pics of Rosie and Jordan, gorgeous!

Love & Light


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Hope baby J's toe heals fast. Love the latest pics.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I love seeing new pictures and stories about Jordan! She is such a LUCKY girl to have such a wonderful mommy - she really did hit the jackpot! 

I don't know what I missed - but when did Rose come into your family? Could you share her story - or direct me to the story?? I was under the impression you were empty nesting before you brought Jordan home...


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Rose Lee*

Rose was a rescue from Claire's Friends. Her owners were giving her away in the Home Depot parking lot. As soon as I saw her, I knew she would stay within the Club Gold group. She was 18 months old , had had no training and was raised with a Weimaraner puppy, so she played really ,really hard. I brought her home with me and the first 2 weeks she and JOY were BFFs. Then as she grew more confident, she started attacking JOY and Erin. I was devestated because I had become so attached to her already. My best friend Mike had just lost his 14 year old Golden and he agreed to take her as a foster until we could figure things out.I would go and pick her up for the day while he went to work. 6 months of training and working with her, she could be on leash with JOY and Erin without attacking them. Once we finally got her to the point where she was trust worthy, Mike had become so attached to her, I couldn't take her from him. So I am her Mom, but she lives with her Dad, which is right next door in my guest house because he is disabled now. It works out good for all of us.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

SM, thanks so much for posting this!! I didn't know Rose's story, until now!! Thanks so much for rescuing this beautiful lady!!


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

What a great story and wonderful pics!

God Bless your wonderful heart:--heart:
All your animals are blessed to have you as a mom. I can feel how happy they are.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Little J's great day !!*

She's getting really good at opening packages now and of course she thinks everything is for her.
I finally got back the final shots form her last photo shoot. I call the one with her and Rose, "Rose Cassidy and the Sundance Pup".
The other one is called "Back to School", which was a great acting job on J's part because she loves school.
:smooch::smooch::smooch:Jordan sends great big cyber kisses to the best FGM in the world !! XXX


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

OH how cute, her opening the pkg., holiday theme next , one.


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Jordan is so beautiful in all the pictures. I love the picture of her with her new collar in her mouth. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Jordan is just as cute as the day you brought her home. Love the pictures. Keep em coming...


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Rose's story just made me cry first with sadness and then happiness. You are such a great person Susan Marie.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Jordan Update*

We just got back from a week at Club Gold. The weather was pretty crappy, hot and muggy and we got chased off the lake a couple times by thunder and lightening. Still we had a blast, Jordan acts like she has been doing all this for 5 years. She swims better than most of my dogs ever did and has started diving under water. This will be our last swim of the season up there, her last swim as a puppy  But it just makes my heart so happy to see how much she loves it up there. She is in heaven riding on the boat and even though I intended to keep her on a long line, she was off leash the entire time and did great. She even got to play with a wolf dog puppy one afternoon. One night we had a PJ party ( we copied KaMu She is up to 36 lbs now, but still loves to be carried around. We start Basic Dog Training tomorrow morning. We are starting to try on Halloween costumes, I'll start posting pics so you all can vote. It should be a really big party this year, now that Mommy is happy again!:
The first pic is of Daniel, the Captain of the boat and Caretaker of the cabin
The last pic should be called "Wait, how many shots did I do last night ?????":


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

She is sooo cute, love the pj's, baby bottle, she is so big, growing up quickly.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

She wanted nothing to do with the bottle (she's NOT a baby any more ya know !:uhoh until I rubbed peanut butter all over it.:


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

I love the pictures. BTW, off topic Susan Marie, but my husband and I will be up around Club Gold doing the yearly "Grizzly Century" bike ride on Oct 1st. My husband is doing the 100 mile that goes up past Mile High Vista, and I will be doing the ride around the lake. I always think of you when we do this ride.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

I was wondering when we'd see pics of Jordan again! Shes super beautiful 
Roxy and Roo want to fly to Ca., and go to Club Gold they think their Mommy would certainly have a good time watching all the pups play play play. 


Susan Marie....do you really find the handling classes boring? I thought about doing that myself for the fun of it. I might still..

***Nice jammies there Jordan


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Susan Marie....do you really find the handling classes boring? I thought about doing that myself for the fun of it. I might still..

There is a lot of standing around, which is what you do a lot of at dog shows. In puppy class they got to have play periods every 15 minutes and Jordan is really missing that. It's good for both of us, but certainly not our favorite thing. Jordan does do really well and seems to like it when it's her turn, kind of floats around the ring like "Look at me, I am a show dog". It's pretty funny really. I think you should at least try it.


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Jordan is growing...but she is still the most beautiful puppy. 
I love all the pictures. thanks for sharing.
I have a question.
What is Club GOLD? 
Did Jordan get swimming lessons or is she just a natural?
I hope my future puppy will like water alot.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Jordan is a total natural when it comes to the water. She loves everything about it. I did start her in a kiddie pool and then a swim spa, but the swim spa is the only time she ever had her life jacket on, she just doesn't need it, or want it.
Club Gold is our cabin by Yosemite. There is a lake close by with water temps close to 80 all summer. The old dogs just love it and I have rehabbed several of my rescues there. At some point in the summer we try and have a big reunion of all the dogs I have placed through Claire's Friends. One day I hope to retire up there and have a sanctuary for old dogs.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just happened to see the new pictures and can't believe how big and more beautiful Jordan is. Looks like she is going to be a big, very lovely girl. So glad that you had fun at Club Gold. The next time you go, she will be a grown lady.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Your pictures always make me smile. Jordan is a beauty!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Just catching up...Jordan is getting so big. She is beautiful and I love all the pictures. Glad you had a great time at Club Gold!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Jordan Update*

She gets bigger every day. Over 40 lbs now. Still waiting for the "naughty puppy" phase. We have started a basic training class now, she already knows most of the stuff from puppy class, but it is good for us to practice. We are really focusing on getting her ready for her show, I will be glad when it's over. She is turning into a little party dog, took her over to the beach to celebrate Grandma's birthday. We can't have any presents around her, she thinks they are all for her, LOL. She had a play date this weekend with Jelly Bean and her sisters and cousins. She and Sweet Pea (the white Chi) are still the best of friends. She is still the most amazing little puppy, she has certainly turned my life around and helped to heal my heart.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I just noticed right now that Sweet Pea is completely under Jordan in that last pic, how funny .


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

What a beautiful party girl you are Jordan!!:smooch: I love the focus and attention in the first picture - very pretty.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan Marie*

Susan Marie

You mean I've know you all of this time and never knew that Claire's Friends is a rescue!!

Was just reading Rose's story and almost started crying! That is just wonderful too, that your disabled friend lives next to you and he is Rose's Daddy.

Where is Jelly Bean-I have been looking at page after page?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susa Marie*

Is it post 355 or 359? If it's 359, which is Jelly Bean?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

It's 359, JB is in the last 2 pics, the Golden on the far left. Jordan is teaching her how to play. But it's Jordan and Sweet Pea (the Chi) who are BFFs. In the very last pic, Jordan is the Golden in the bottom right corner, if you look very carefully you will see Sweet Pea standing under Jordan.: J wasn't that much bigger than Sweet Pea when they first met, as you can see from this pic.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan Marie*

Susan Marie

So Jelly Bean is the dog on the far left in this picture?
Does she still live with your friend?
Jelly Bean is a beauty!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes, she lives with another GRF member and is very happy


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow, can't believe how big and gorgeous Jordan is now! Such a sweet girl. What a lucky girl to have so many furry friends!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*My little girl is growing up*

I took these right after a training session . She is VERY serious about her training !:


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Jordan is a gorgeous little lady! I bet she aces her training sessions.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Updating this post*

Pics and show results are here http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-questions-answers/104683-jordans-show-2.html
And I am adding some of the pics from other threads just so they can all stay together. :


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

She is a beauty!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great news pictures of Princess Jordan. Love all her costumes. And the one of her and Miss GracE are just so cute in the tunnel.


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh what a pics!!!

Jordan is absolutely very, VERY beautiful Golden Girl!!!

Thank you for the photos of your girl I enjoy very much, especially because she looks like my Joy who is now 10 months old.

Beautiful!!!
:wavey:


----------

